
PigHosts - goldfix
https://github.com/goldfix/pigHosts
======
tazard
It would be nice to be able to quickly add/remove lines to the host file.
pighosts add 127.0.0.1 my-site.test

~~~
goldfix
good suggestion! I will add in the next release.

